# Officer Down: Peter Faatz - [Atlanta, Georgia]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/04/2006
*Ga. officer dies after ambulance wreck*

*Officer Down: Peter Faatz *- [Atlanta, Georgia]

*







*

 

*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 29
*Additional Info:* Officer Peter Faatz had served with the Atlanta Police Department for 16 months. 
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Faatz died from injuries sustained in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* July 21, 2006

*Ga. officer dies after ambulance wreck*

11Alive.com


A 29-year-old Atlanta police officer who suffered serious head injuries in a collision with an ambulance on July 21 died of his injuries Thursday evening, police officials confirmed on Friday.

Officer Peter Faatz was on duty when his cruiser collided with an ambulance that was heading to the same scene of a fatal shooting. The wreck happened at Hank Aaron Drive and Milton Avenue.

Officer Faatz had been hospitalized in ICU at Grady Memorial Hospital from the time of the accident until he died at 6:30 p.m. Thursday. Faatz had been with the Atlanta Police Department since April of 2005 and was assigned to the Zone 3 Precinct. ...

Officer Dies After Ambulance Wreck

Web Editor: Tracey Christensen 
Last Modified: 8/4/2006 11:27:20 PM

A 29-year-old Atlanta police officer who suffered serious head injuries in a collision with an ambulance on July 21 died of his injuries Thursday evening, police officials confirmed on Friday.

Officer Peter Faatz was on duty when his cruiser collided with an ambulance that was heading to the same scene of a fatal shooting. The wreck happened at Hank Aaron Drive and Milton Avenue.

Officer Faatz had been hospitalized in ICU at Grady Memorial Hospital from the time of the accident until he died at 6:30 p.m. Thursday. Faatz had been with the Atlanta Police Department since April of 2005 and was assigned to the Zone 3 Precinct.

Police said both vehicles were traveling at a high rate of speed and the officer's car was demolished after hitting the ambulance.

The Atlanta Mayor's Office released the following statement after news that Officer Faatz died:

_We are extremely saddened to learn of the death of Atlanta Police Officer Peter Faatz. As we grieve we should be reminded of how much we owe to the men and women who choose to face danger every day in order protect and serve our communities. Officer Faatz dedicated his life to protecting those around him and we commend his bravery and self sacrifice. Our thoughts and prayers go out to his loved ones today._










The wreckage of the police cruiser after the accident.


----------

